# Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel Cabernet Wine Kit



## Bplewniak (Jun 22, 2018)

I just saw this kit pop up on LP. 
*Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel Cabernet Wine Kit*

*Does anyone have feedback or thoughts? *


----------



## jumby (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow! I been sampling a lot of commercial Bourbon Barrel Zins lately and have really taken a liken to them. I think this just made my list of must makes.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 22, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing. I don't want to commit to this until I find a comparable commercial wine to sample. Zin-Cab Sauv blend is kind of beyond usual experience and bourbon barrel sounds kind of gimmicky. Nothing wrong with that, but I'd like to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 22, 2018)

jumby said:


> Wow! I been sampling a lot of commercial Bourbon Barrel Zins lately and have really taken a liken to them. I think this just made my list of must makes.


What about Zin Cab Sauv blends?


----------



## jumby (Jun 22, 2018)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> What about Zin Cab Sauv blends?


I haven't sampled any blends to date. Here's my fave Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel so far. ABV is 17.8%.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 22, 2018)

In another thread, we learned that this kit does NOT have grape skins. This is a deal-breaker for yours truly.


----------



## jumby (Jun 22, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> In another thread, we learned that this kit does NOT have grape skins. This is a deal-breaker for yours truly.


Bummer! That's a deal breaker for me too.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 22, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> In another thread, we learned that this kit does NOT have grape skins. This is a deal-breaker for yours truly.


Yeah, I hope this is not a portent of things to come from Winexpert. The descriptor 'jammy' of itself is enough to put me off a bit.as well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 23, 2018)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> Yeah, I hope this is not a portent of things to come from Winexpert. The descriptor 'jammy' of itself is enough to put me off a bit.as well.



Here is where we disagree! I _seek out_ "jammy" Zins! De gustibus non est disputandum!


----------



## niffler (Jun 23, 2018)

Southern Homebrew is stating in comes with grape skins.


----------



## jumby (Jun 23, 2018)

I just called Label Peelers and they confirmed this kit definitely comes with skins.


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jun 23, 2018)

Just ordered one


----------



## szap (Jun 24, 2018)

DriftlessDoc said:


> Just ordered one


Driftless doc. Southern homebrew shows this won't be released until late July or August but label peelers doesn't mention it. Did you get a notice on your order that it was before the release date.?


----------



## Jon Hunwick (Jun 24, 2018)

szap said:


> Driftless doc. Southern homebrew shows this won't be released until late July or August but label peelers doesn't mention it. Did you get a notice on your order that it was before the release date.?



Some regions get it sooner than others. Par example, up here in BC our release date is July 7th.


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jun 24, 2018)

szap said:


> Driftless doc. Southern homebrew shows this won't be released until late July or August but label peelers doesn't mention it. Did you get a notice on your order that it was before the release date.?



No notice. I’ll send them an email tomorrow to see if they have an estimate. I’m going to get it started as soon as it arrives. I have these three kits waiting to go but leaving on vacation in a week so, they must wait.


----------



## szap (Jun 24, 2018)

Makes sense since WE is in Canada. I'll be interested in hearing your first impressions of the kit.


----------



## Grabo (Jun 29, 2018)

Another interesting pieces of information I saw in the Fine Vine Wines newsletter is that this kit is going to have unique instructions. Here is a copy/paste from the newsletter:

_In order to obtain optimal bourbon character in the finished wine, the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel limited release follows a unique oaking process which deviates slightly from their standard instructions.

The kit includes three packets of oak chips:_

_2 packets of Bourbon Oak chips_
_1 packet of Med-Heavy oak chips_
_Step 1.6 PRIMARY FERMENTATION:_

_Add 1 packet of Bourbon Oak chips & the Med-Heavy oak packet._
_Step 3.3 CLEARING:_

_Add the 2nd packet of Bourbon Oak chips. Normally only oak cubes are added during Step 3. As such, all packets of the Bourbon Oak chips will be labelled with the following notice:_
_Please save one packet of 007206 Bourbon Oak Chips 60g to add at Step 3.3 (Day 15 - Clearing) in your instructions._

_Adding the Bourbon Oak chips to the wine during Primary Fermentation and then again during Clearing enhances the wine, giving it more pronounced bourbon character._


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jun 29, 2018)

Whether appropriate or not I’m already tempted to save both bourbon packets for the secondary and add a little more medium chips to the normal packet for the primary when I read this.


----------



## codeman (Jun 29, 2018)

niffler said:


> Southern Homebrew is stating in comes with grape skins.



label peelers, and southern home brew both say it DOES come with skins while Homebrewit (member here) says it does NOT. 

Can we get confirmation?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> In another thread, we learned that this kit does NOT have grape skins. This is a deal-breaker for yours truly.



Normally, that's a deal breaker for me as well. But in this case, I might make an exception. I really like Zin based blends, and this one sounds interesting.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hmm I am also keen to try.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 5, 2018)

Interesting that Winexpert still doesn't have this on their website under the What's New tab while multiple retailers DO have it listed for pre-order.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 6, 2018)

codeman said:


> label peelers, and southern home brew both say it DOES come with skins while Homebrewit (member here) says it does NOT.
> 
> Can we get confirmation?



Matt at LP just messaged me today - he confirmed with their supplier that, like the Eclipse Pinot Noir, this kit does NOT come with skins. 

Sorry.


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 8, 2018)

I definitely won't be making it, the price they charge for the limited release eclipse there is no excuse not to have the skins in it.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't get why a blend like last July's Nocturnal would have skins but this one does not. However, despite my squawking boredom and an empty fermenter got the better of me and I ordered the kit. I figure at LP's price still getting out at 5 bucks a bottle. But if I were on a tighter budget I'd probably pass too.


----------



## Winexpert Official (Jul 9, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> In another thread, we learned that this kit does NOT have grape skins. This is a deal-breaker for yours truly.


Hi there,

Let's put all these rumours to rest - the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel Cabernet absolutely DOES come with grape skins!


----------



## Winexpert Official (Jul 9, 2018)

codeman said:


> label peelers, and southern home brew both say it DOES come with skins while Homebrewit (member here) says it does NOT.
> 
> Can we get confirmation?


Confirmation - it DOES come with skins. Cheers!


----------



## Grabo (Jul 9, 2018)

Winexpert Official said:


> Confirmation - it DOES come with skins. Cheers!



Thanks for the confirmation! I also see that the Winexpert website had this kit uploaded recently, so thanks for adding the skins note to the description on the website, too!

http://winexpert.com/product/bourbon-barrel-zinfandel-cabernet/


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 9, 2018)

Winexpert Official said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Let's put all these rumours to rest - the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel Cabernet absolutely DOES come with grape skins!



Forgive my skepticism. But (and I mean this very respectfully), who are you? 

I remember the last time we had someone on this forum from Winexpert and they registered with a recognizable name (i.e. it was someone members knew was affiliated with WE).


----------



## kyle5434 (Jul 9, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Forgive my skepticism. But (and I mean this very respectfully), who are you?
> 
> I remember the last time we had someone on this forum from Winexpert and they registered with a recognizable name (i.e. it was someone members knew was affiliated with WE).



Since it's now (finally) on the Winexpert website, I'm assuming the info is legit.

http://winexpert.com/product/bourbon-barrel-zinfandel-cabernet/


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 9, 2018)

kyle5434 said:


> Since it's now (finally) on the Winexpert website, I'm assuming the info is legit.
> 
> http://winexpert.com/product/bourbon-barrel-zinfandel-cabernet/



That’s what I like to see!! Didn’t catch that on first read. Thanks! 

I believe nothing I hear and half of what I see. But, this is really good news! Depending on what happens with fresh grapes this year, this one will be on my short list.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jul 10, 2018)

Great to know these folks do glance over these posts, as they can provide invaluable feedback to them. And secondly - that they do pick up on information gaps that lead to confusion then sort it. Cheers


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks like I might be starting my first red kit in some time...


----------



## tjgaul (Jul 10, 2018)

I am hoping that the "with skins" is true. I just ordered the kit from LP. The bourbon barrel Cabs & Zins are very popular with my daughter and son in law. If this one comes out right I may get nominated for father of the year! Of course, that will be in 2019 or 2020, assuming that this one will need some aging to really express itself.


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 10, 2018)

Winexpert Official said:


> Confirmation - it DOES come with skins. Cheers!


 Thank you and welcome to the forums, it is nice to have the suppliers represented.


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jul 11, 2018)

LP changed my order to "awaiting shipment". Last order I placed, it shipped out soon after this notice.


----------



## jumby (Jul 11, 2018)

All in here since hearing this kit comes with skins. I ordered 2 kits from Label Peelers and the order has been updated to "Awaiting Shipment ". Let the games begin!


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jul 11, 2018)

Fedex is dropping it off on Friday!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ordered.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 12, 2018)

Fed ex just dropped mine off from LP


----------



## Jon Hunwick (Jul 12, 2018)

Made a few batches Tuesday as soon as they came in.

The smell of the Bourbon Oak is fantastic! It really bursts right out of the packet. The grapeskins *are* included, and I believe they're mostly Zinfandel-based. (At least from what I can guess from the smell)

I more than recommend going for maximum exposure with the bourbon after adding it it during stabilizing. Eight or nine weeks should do it!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 14, 2018)

Mine arrives on Tuesday - I'll probably start it next weekend.


----------



## geek (Jul 15, 2018)

sounds interesting......


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a contrarian question: why not just add a little, you know, _actual bourbon _to a regular kit along with the oak?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 15, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> I have a contrarian question: why not just add a little, you know, _actual bourbon _to a regular kit along with the oak?



Because that just wouldn't sound as cool.


----------



## codeman (Jul 15, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> I have a contrarian question: why not just add a little, you know, _actual bourbon _to a regular kit along with the oak?





Well you know all those closeted underaged vintners making wine under their parents nose. How are they going to get bourbon?


----------



## geek (Jul 15, 2018)

Do they actually add bourbon to the juice bag? [emoji51]


----------



## Johnd (Jul 15, 2018)

geek said:


> Do they actually add bourbon to the juice bag? [emoji51]



They’re certainly not aging the juice in a bourbon barrel prior to shipping, doesn’t really leave many options, other than bourbon or chips / dust / cubes from used bourbon barrels, or both...... My guess would be one of the oak additives is made from the bourbon barrels.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 15, 2018)

You get two packets of bourbon barrel oak with the kit. One goes in right from the git go, the other during stabilization. I reckon there's going to be no shortage of bourbon oak if they choose to make this kit a permanent fixture like Forza - https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-warehouse-barrels-collapses-again/758301002/

When I read about bourbon retention ponds I thought I might be pondering heaven.


----------



## geek (Jul 16, 2018)

Johnd said:


> They’re certainly not aging the juice in a bourbon barrel prior to shipping, doesn’t really leave many options, other than bourbon or chips / dust / cubes from used bourbon barrels, or both...... My guess would be one of the oak additives is made from the bourbon barrels.



Yep, I thought about that too.


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

Just received my 2 kits. Surprisingly there are no "Oak cubes" included in this kit for bulk aging. It comes with 2 bags of Bourbon Barrel oak chips and 1 bag of Oak med & heavy granular blend. According to the instructions all go in during the initial fermentation. It looks like I'll be tweaking this kit a little and tossing in a French Oak medium plus spiral during bulk aging.


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a pic of the included oak.View attachment 49807


----------



## kyle5434 (Jul 17, 2018)

jumby said:


> Just received my 2 kits. Surprisingly there are no "Oak cubes" included in this kit for bulk aging. It comes with 2 bags of Bourbon Barrel oak chips and 1 bag of Oak med & heavy granular blend. According to the instructions all go in during the initial fermentation. It looks like I'll be tweaking this kit a little and tossing in a French Oak medium plus spiral during bulk aging.



These are the instructions listed on the Southern Homebrew site:

"In order to obtain optimal bourbon character in the finished wine, the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel limited release follows a unique oaking process that deviates slightly from our standard instructions.

*The kit includes three packets of oak chips:* - 2 packets of Bourbon Oak chips - 1 packet of Med-Heavy oak chips

*Step 1.6 PRIMARY FERMENTATION:* - Add 1 packet of Bourbon Oak chips & the Med-Heavy oak packet.

*Step 3.3 CLEARING:* - Add the 2nd packet of Bourbon Oak chips. Normally only oak cubes are added during Step 3. - As such, all packets of the Bourbon Oak chips will be labelled with the following notice: _Please save one packet of 007206 Bourbon Oak Chips 60g to add at Step 3.3 (Day 15 - Clearing) in your instructions._

Adding the Bourbon Oak chips to the wine during Primary Fermentation and then again during Clearing enhances the wine, giving it more pronounced bourbon character."


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

I just double checked and that's "NOT" the instructions that were included with either of my kits. The instructions I received appear to be the standard instructions for all Eclipse kits with skins.




kyle5434 said:


> There are the instructions listed on the Southern Homebrew site:
> 
> "In order to obtain optimal bourbon character in the finished wine, the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel limited release follows a unique oaking process that deviates slightly from our standard instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

Winexpert Official, can you shed some light on the conflicting instructions? It looks like the wrong instructions were included with both my kits.




Winexpert Official said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Let's put all these rumours to rest - the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zinfandel Cabernet absolutely DOES come with grape skins!


----------



## Johnd (Jul 17, 2018)

@Winexpert Official - see the post above


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 17, 2018)

The deviant instructions can be discerned only on the two bourbon oak packets themselves, where both are marked to hold one of them for the clearing stage.


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

Both sets of the Bourbon Oak packages in both kits have the identical numbers on all 4 packs. So holding back a specific package makes no sense. There's no mention to hold 1 back anywhere in my instructions.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, I still have one....my reads on the back - Please save one packet of 007206 Bourbon Oak Chips 60g to add at Sep 3.3 (Day 15 -Clearing). The other said this too - though it's in the fermenter now (and at 52 hours a particular vigorous fermentation).


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

The entire back of my instructions are in another language and I have no clue what it says. That's my point, the wrong instructions were included in both of my kits. I don't doubt what you are saying. Quite the contrary, I plan on proceeding with both of my kits according to your instructions. This is the 3rd kit in the last year I received from Winexpert with the wrong instructions. The 1st being a Island Mist hard lemonade kit, the 2nd being Forza and now both of these kits. Luckily for me I have enough experience under my belt to pick on Winexperts mistakes. For the price you pay for these kits you would think Winexpert would have better quality control procedures in place.


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a copy of my included instructions. Both are identical in both kits.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 17, 2018)

If someone upstream hadn't posted about the new instructions I would have missed it because they are not actually in the instructions. I was looking carefully because I remembered reading about it on here.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 17, 2018)

Yep, French....Mine are in both English and French but nothing about saving an bourbon oak packet - except on the packet itself.


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

I see it now on the back of the oak package. Thank you!!!! Wtf! Can we be a little clearer with the instructions Winexpert and quite using generic instructions for every Elcipse kit with skins?


----------



## jumby (Jul 17, 2018)

My apologies, I thought you meant on the back of the instructions.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 17, 2018)

jumby said:


> My apologies, I thought you meant on the back of the instructions.


No problem at all. I went through a little panic when I started the batch Sunday morning because I had everything going and I'm like..didn't someone post instructions about saving the second packet of Bourbon Oak and no such instruction appears to be in the instructions? So I looked at them again.


----------



## tjgaul (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm glad you folks have ferreted out the special instructions because I just got the good news from LP that my kit has shipped. Looking forward to fermenting this kit as soon as there is room in the carboy rotation. This may precipitate an early bottling session to make space! I guess it's time to take an inventory and decide who is old (and oaky) enough to get in the bottle.


----------



## Grabo (Jul 19, 2018)

I received my kit last night. I'm super excited for this one; since I started making wine, I've been raving about how I want to pack bourbon flavors into my ideal red wine, and this feels like the first step. Unfortunately I won't be able start mine until after I rotate in a couple other kits. Hopefully I'll start it in October.

By the way, I don't remember reading it on this thread, so in case anyone was curious, this kit came with EC 1118, and I only saw 1 packet. I plan to sub in my extra BM 4X4 packet, though.


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jul 21, 2018)

Started mine this am. Saved both bourbon packets for the secondary and added some heavy toasted American to be regular packet for body/tannins. Also subs yeast with BM4x4 and added a cup of chopped dried black currants to the grape pack.


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 21, 2018)

Picked up my kit yesterday, have to wait about 4 weeks for a Fermonster to be free, will then do an EM using RC212 yeast. I will save all of the bourbon Oak for bulk aging adding dark toast Fr. Oak to the primary.


----------

